# Hookworm in frogs - What to do with plants



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

So I just found out that a few of my frogs have hookworm. I am in the process of setting up quarantine tanks. The plan is to tear down the tanks and construct new ones but I was wondering what everyone usually does with the plants. Should I throw them out or rinse them with water and chlorine?

Thanks


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

5% chlorine bleach should do it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That's what I'd do. Soak them in bleach and water.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hookworm? Throw them out, and bleach the heck out of the tank. And wipe down where they were at with bleach.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If bleach is ok to clean the tank, why not the plants? Just wondering.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

To be honest, unless the infection is very heavy, you could potentially leave the frogs be, and just give them panacur treatments every so often in their tank. There are several types of hooks that are extremely common in darts and other herps. They can be cleared up pretty thoroughly with the right treatment, but there are several vectors for them to get back into the tank/frogs.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

bleach is fine for the plants. what i'd do is definitely a 10% bleach solution. i'd only save the plants if they were more expensive or you really liked them but bleaching them in 10% for 20 min will do the job. rinse extra well and dry. 

hookworm is quite common i would gather 70% of frogs from reputable breeders probably do have it in some amount. Its a nasty parasite but not the worst IMO. its curable and thats what is a pos. here. you will likely run into again sometime in the future.... taking necessary precautions like washing hands in between enclosures will help reduce the risk aft5er the nfrogs have fecaloed clean several times. Its important to rememeber that a parasite can shed at different intervals and has a life cycle. So retesting too early can give a false neg etc. Wait atleast a few weeks after treatment to retest IMHO.

much luck, i have been there before.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

The Hookworm is heavy in some of the frogs. I just don't feel comfortable leaving them in there current enclosure and constantly giving then pancur. All of my plants are cheap but the cost adds up quickly since I'm planning to split the frogs into pairs. I will probably need to construct 4 vivs. Thanks for the help everyone. I think I'm going to bleach the plants.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Go with 10%, not 5%. That's standard in biological sterilization. I'd rather you have dead plants than the higher possibility of re-infection. Your frogs are more expensive than your plants I'm sure.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm not sure the exact percentage of chlorine that I used but all of my soft leaf plants became mulch. I cleaned the plants twice three days apart which might have killed them off. Looks like my silver pothos came out strong. You can only see some damage on the underside of the leaf.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

frogboy13 said:


> I'm not sure the exact percentage of chlorine that I used but all of my soft leaf plants became mulch. I cleaned the plants twice three days apart which might have killed them off. *Looks like my silver pothos came out strong.* You can only see some damage on the underside of the leaf.


Of course it did, it's pothos  Good luck with the treatment.. it's a shame you lost your plants, but better to lose some time and a few bucks on cuttings than your frogs.


----------

